# Comcast HD cable box alternative?



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

Short and sweet, more detail provided as needed:

Is there any alternative to using the Comcast-issued HD cable box?

One reason I'm interested is so that I don't have to pay the $10 a month extra (maybe), but moreover because I've found using the coaxial from the digital adapter gives me an awful picture on my TV.

It's a Samsung UN26EH4000.  When it's connected to the coaxial, I get a lot of ghosting and something else I don't know the technical term for; it's especially noticeable on words, such as on the channel pop-up, where a letter may have a trail of itself 5 times over, with each becoming progressively fainter.

When connected to component, these issues largely disappear.

So anyway, any details on this stuff and an HD cable box alternative are greatly appreciated (not as short and sweet as I thought)!


----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2012)

http://cetoncorp.com/products/infinitv-4-pcie/

you need a cable card from comcast to use inside this. Its a real hassle from what I have read on.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2012)

Be careful in cutting services as if any thing like ours if we cut the TV from ours it actually goes up $20..


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

natr0n said:


> http://cetoncorp.com/products/infinitv-4-pcie/
> 
> you need a cable card from comcast to use inside this. Its a real hassle from what I have read on.



Thanks for the link, but I don't believe this is what I'm looking for.  I think this is something one would use in an HTPC, but I'm hoping I won't have to build one.

What I'm hoping is possible is simply replacing the Comcast HD cable box with one of my own.



AsRock said:


> Be careful in cutting services as if any thing like ours if we cut the TV from ours it actually goes up $20..



I'll probably end up calling them about this, as I've known them to do things like this.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 5, 2012)

There are no alternatives but to rent there box.
Ive never heard of them giving out cable cards or letting you rent them either, AFAIK no one at comcast knows what a cable card is even tho they are clearly visible inside there boxes.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> There are no alternatives but to rent there box.
> Ive never heard of them giving out cable cards or letting you rent them either, AFAIK no one at comcast knows what a cable card is even tho they are clearly visible inside there boxes.



From what all I've read, I'm inclined to believe that this is the case, that the only alternative is no alternative.

It's too bad I didn't know ahead of time I'd need one, as the latest bill said they're going to charge an additional $1.99 per month for each new additional digital outlet added after July 1, 2012.

Well, with that out of the way, can anyone provide me more info on the ghosting.  Has anyone else experienced the coaxial vs. component issue?  Will it/has it reached a point where all modern TVs show a fair amount of ghosting when connected via coaxial?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2012)

coaxial is using the tv's internal tuner and they age/shit quality you see snow/ghosting.

component is a direct connection basically and should always be used


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 5, 2012)

It can be so many things with coax just use anything else, hell even composite is 100x better.

I hate comcast with a passion that burns brighter then 1000 suns if i could switch to anything besides them for internet and tv i would but im not going DSL.
I also love paying for the same thing twice, HD programing oh that's additional $30 a month oh and btw you need HD boxes for that which also cost more then standard boxes

And they wonder why ppl pirate so much stuff from TV.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> It can be so many things with coax just use anything else, hell even composite is 100x better.
> 
> I hate comcast with a passion that burns brighter then 1000 suns if i could switch to anything besides them for internet and tv i would but im not going DSL.
> I also love paying for the same thing twice, HD programing oh that's additional $30 a month oh and btw you need HD boxes for that which also cost more then standard boxes
> ...



I know what you mean; coming from Pennsylvania I know all-too-well what you mean.  When I look at the bill, it seems like there are taxes on taxes, fees on fees.  Comcast knows all the ins and outs of business and politics; how couldn't they with a guy like David L. Cohen?  On top of that, he's buddies with Ed Rendell.

Let's also not forget this: Commissioner, Comcast, Corruption

And while it's nice to see this happen, it's a minuscule amount: Comcast to pay fine

I think my rant is over.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you can find them on ebay, you can buy HD boxes and use those, that will save you on the rental fee.  You just have to call comcast and activate the equipment with them, the same as if you were using your own cable modem.  I bought a few off ebay last year and have been using them since, saving the $20 a month has paid for the boxes already.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 5, 2012)

I did that back when they had the older large silver hd box's and they wouldn't activate it not because they couldn't, but because it wasn't Comcast equipment which meant they could not be sure it hadn't been stolen/altered.
Your only real option is a DVR that comcast supports like TIVO


----------

